# Powell Rods



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone have any experience or able to offer a review on these rods?

They just offered their sponsorship to my Bass Club and I'm intrigued with the discount they are offering.

https://www.powellco.com/


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2012)

Awesome rods! I recommend them.

I have two of them:

Powell Casting Rod 6'8" Med Hvy EF 683C
Taper	Line Wt.	Lure Wt.	Guides	Handle Type	Handle Length	Price	Stock	Qty
Extra Fast	10-17lb	1/4-3/4oz	9+Tip	Powell Max Cast A
Click to View	14-1/4"	$139.99	

683 CEF. Powell's 6'8" Medium-Heavy Casting Rod is an ideal rod for spinnerbaits, small jigs, or senkos. This rod can effectively fish a wide selection of baits. The sensitive extra-fast action rod tip allows for accurate casts and quick solid hooksets.

Powell Casting Rod 6'8" Heavy EF 684CTaper	Line Wt.	Lure Wt.	Guides	Handle Type	Handle Length	Price	Stock	Qty
Extra Fast	12-20lb	1/4-1oz	9+Tip	Powell Max Cast A
Click to View	14-1/4"	$139.99	

684 CEF. The 6'8" Powell Heavy Casting Rod provides the action of a light flippin stick in a shorter version. From pitching jigs to throwing buzzbaits around vegetation the 6'8" Powell Heavy Casting Rod has the backbone and power to land big fish. If you like the control you have in a shorter rod but still need the heavy action this is the rod for you.


I am actually looking at their Diesel line that come with no warranty.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2012)

Awesome....thanks for the review.

I'll have to look into these.


----------



## redbug (Mar 2, 2012)

for the money you cant beat them. i have 2 also the flipping stink and a worm rod
before you pull the trigger take a look at the new Temple fork outfitters rods
they are made by Gary Loomis and Carry a very nice price tag there top of the line rods are only $150
they compare to the IMX line of g loomis rods that cost $375+ 
I played with them at the outdoor show and was very impressed


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 2, 2012)

i have a few endurance series and love them


----------



## fender66 (Mar 9, 2012)

Tackle Warehouse has a few Powell rods on sale right now.

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/liquidation.html


----------



## shamoo (Mar 27, 2012)

I have 3 of them great rod for the price.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 28, 2012)

Grrr.. nobody has the length/action spinning rod that I want.  

fender.. hook me up with your discount. :lol:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 28, 2012)

Quackrstackr said:


> Grrr.. nobody has the length/action spinning rod that I want.
> 
> fender.. hook me up with your discount. :lol:



I'll check into it in the morning to see if this was approved or not. I never did get an email confirming or denying that it was a done deal.


----------



## jcat (Jul 27, 2012)

Good grief, I think I now have more than 10 of the powell rods. Great value for the money. I have not used the loomis or dobyns rods, but the powells are much better than others I have had. With the exception of diesel, the rods have a lifetime warrenty. Lightweight, great actions. Tackle warehouse offers 15-20 % discounts around the holidays.
For $ 70.00 the diesel series are a buy, even with no warrenty.
Good luck John


----------

